# Wolf Spring Kit for Ithaca 10 Gauge



## Ithaca1 (Nov 24, 2003)

I need a a new spring kit for my Ithaca 10 gauge which includes a spring in the action and magazine. The only problem I am having is the spring in the magazine is not strong enough to push the shells out of the magazine every time. I have not been able to locate one through Ballistic Products or Lock Stoc and Barrel. Anyone know where I can get one?[/i]


----------

